# Feeling distressed about a new bedtime sleep thing!



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

We've never had any problems at all putting D to bed at night. She's had the full on bath, book and bed routine, breast feed and then sleep for ages and ages. I usually put her down and come away and she's always asleep by about seven. This has been for months now (she's coming up to 8 months) On Thursday DH had to do the whole bath, bedtime thing as I was at work late so she had a bottle at bedtime instead of a breast feed. (We have done this once before about six weeks ago with no problems) DH said it took her about 20 mins to stop crying. 
Then yesterday when I put her down she cried for about three mins (not long but unusual) But tonight, everything else was the same but she's cried for nearly an hour and a half. We've been doing the controlled crying thing, and as soon as we go in and she sees us she stops. She's seemed like she was stopping only to start again. 
It's really distressed me because it's so unusual (btw we obviously checked everything else)
It is hot in her room tonight but she's only wearing a vest as she has the last week.

It seems to be an separation anxiety thing (she has started to cry a little when we leave a room in the day which she never did before) as she stops when we're there. I'm just worried that it seems to have come on so suddenly.

Have we done the right thing?

Poll

A quick update - it's now Sunday morning and we're all feeling a bit jaded. Daisy hardly slept at all (so of course neither did we) It was very hot and we wondered if this could have added to it. The controlled crying didn't work cos her crying was not really very 'serious' and intermittant but went on for ages and ages. If we went in to check (cos she was only in a vest and without her grobag she gets her legs caught in the bars of the cot) when she saw us she got very agitated and cried even more and flailed about. I gave her some water a couple of times and the second I picked her up she calmed and slumped to sleep.
I'm not sure how many times or for how long she was awake but it was many and long....

am nervous about tonight now.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

How are things??

Jxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jeanette

Hurriedly touching wood, but it seems that that night was a blip possibly heat related. She's been fine since then but I was so upset by it as it was very out of character that I panicked and posted. 

Thanks for the reply

Poll


----------

